#ubuntu-ph 2011-06-21
<locodir-user> hello. meron bang release party dto sa davao?
<suacky> may release party sa davao?
<suacky> hello. may release party ba sa davao?
<zakame> hi hi
<zakame> Knightlust: yo
<zakame> Knightlust: around? might need you later in #ubuntu-meeting for the locoteam re approval
#ubuntu-ph 2011-06-22
<suacky> anong meron?
<Knightlust> zakame: arrghh, sorry man, just woke up. shift's from 12MN-8AM
#ubuntu-ph 2011-06-24
<scriptwarlock> good morning u-ph tagal ko na rin nakalogin dito howdy zombie pa rin ang iba?
<Terminus> morning scriptwarlock =)
<scriptwarlock> morning
<scriptwarlock> morning pa ata sa cebu :)
<Terminus> scriptwarlock: park lang yata lahat dito ngayon. hehe
<scriptwarlock> tuloy na ba release party ng ph?
<Terminus> scriptwarlock: probably. zakame announced the it last week. still haven't confirmed if i'm going tonight or not.
<pusakat> zakame, how are you?
<driskell> hello?
#ubuntu-ph 2011-06-26
<chinky> hello!!!!
#ubuntu-ph 2012-06-18
<strong> .
<Terminus> heya strong 
<Terminus> tinawagan ko na si micro genesis. hehe
<strong> ow..
<strong> then?
<strong> ano sabi?
<Terminus> they'll give me the quote pa. baka tomorrow na. hehe
<Terminus> anyway, gtg.
<strong> oks..
#ubuntu-ph 2012-06-19
<strong> ahemz.
<jmazaredo__> 0_0
#ubuntu-ph 2012-06-23
<strong> ahemz..
#ubuntu-ph 2013-06-17
<six519> hello
<epal> hello
<epal> haha
#ubuntu-ph 2013-06-18
<johnrei-enriquez> :D
#ubuntu-ph 2014-06-17
<zipc> I'm trying to replace nouveau by following these instructions http://www.binarytides.com/install-nvidia-drivers-ubuntu-14-04 but for some reasons, it still uses nouveau instead of nvidia driver. maybe i'm missing something?
#ubuntu-ph 2014-06-18
<mish> Good day
<kidsodateless> hi zakame, knightlust
<kidsodateless> hey regaladys
<kidsodateless> kanina ka pa? :)
<regaladys> few minutes pa lang kidsodateless
<kidsodateless> hi claud, Guest51828
<kidsodateless> hi all! :D
<kidsodateless> (y) regaladys
<kidsodateless> sino mga andito para sa meeting? 
<regaladys> here for the meeting! *raises hand
 * kidsodateless *waiting hehe
<kidsodateless> salamat regaladys
<regaladys> yer welcome kidsodateless... kwento muna mula nung nag wall climbing weekend kayo. kamusta?
<kidsodateless> let's start attendance muna oh
<kidsodateless> regalayds, oks lang naman 4 lang kami. hehe 
<kidsodateless> gawa ako ng report about that with picture :D
<kidsodateless> game
<kidsodateless> Attendance:
<kidsodateless> 1. Efren Montales Jr
<regaladys> ayos. apat na umalis sa harap ng PC nila! cool! next time climb din ako! malapit lang ako dun.
<regaladys> game
<regaladys> 2. Gladys Regalado
<kidsodateless> oo nga hehe
<kidsodateless> yung prize mo kunin muna hahaha
<maksin> 3. Maxine Cordero
<kidsodateless> cool!
<kidsodateless> Topic: 8layer's 2014 Trilogy Open Source Themed events partnership
<kidsodateless>  As discuss on our previous meeting
<kidsodateless> we will be having Linux day this August
<kidsodateless> and Software Freedom Day in September
<kidsodateless> Sakto  naman na naka-received ako ng invitation from 8layer Technologies Inc.  na maging part tayo ng kanilang Trilogy Open Source Theme events.
<regaladys> Ano yung third event? Aside from Linux Day and SFD?
<kidsodateless> lined up are:
<kidsodateless> ZENZIC EVENTS 1. Linux Day on August 23 @ TIP QC (Tentative Location) “Community Collaboration and Sharing” Linux® Day is a global celebration of Linux's 23rd anniversary. With the presence of communities, student organizations from different schools and 8layer Team, this year will be the most exciting, more fun and more collaborative way of celebrating the infinite learning of FOSS in the Philippines.  2. Software Free
<kidsodateless> inite FOSSibilities” Software Freedom Day is a worldwide celebration of Free and Open Source Software (FOSS). Our goal in this celebration is to educate the worldwide public about the benefits of using high quality FOSS in education, in government, at home, and in business. In the Philippines this year, team 8layer Technologies Inc. will celebrate this day at Marinduque on September 20. Visit sfd.ph.
<kidsodateless> 3. Philippine Open Source Challenge on December 12-15 @ FEU FERN Diliman (Tentative Location) THEME: “Always Open” 2014, the very first Open Source Challenge in the Country. Event in which the most enthusiastic, creative and software developer students and startups all over the Philippines, collaborate intensively to create a software project using Free Open Source Software that will benefit the community. 
<regaladys> Uy, bago yang Philippine Open Source Challenge! Ayos.
<kidsodateless> yeah
<kidsodateless> kailangan natin ng mga committed volunteers from our community para sa mga events
<kidsodateless> as of now, wala pa akong idea kung ano mga kailangan aside from ubuntu-ph booth XD
<regaladys> thinking the same thing.
<regaladys> Siguro kung makikita natin ang program later kung may iba pang pwedeng gawin.
<kidsodateless> yup
<regaladys> Booth is good. :) And distributing copies of Ubuntu.
<kidsodateless> makikipag meeting muna ko sa 8layer team soon tapos i-announce natin sa thread and mailing list
<regaladys> okies.
<kidsodateless> regaladys, +1
<regaladys> We were also planning a Linux Day at CPU. Pwede rin akong maghasik ng Ubuntu lagim doon. Hehe.
<kidsodateless> Hi maksin, wiling ka ba tumulong kahit sa tatlong events lang?
<maksin> Sure :)
<kidsodateless> *este isang event hehe
<kidsodateless> @regaladys,  ayos kung ganun!
<regaladys> maka-raise kaya tayo ng Ubuntu CDs?
<kidsodateless> maksin, ayos! salamat
<regaladys> Possible naman siguro na makapag-pa-sponsor tayo in kind ng CDs no?
<kidsodateless> regaladys, bakit kaya di natin pag-isahin? 
<kidsodateless> siguro, check ko muna kung sino pwede kontakin
<kidsodateless> magtatanong-tanong muna ko :)
<regaladys> Linux Day? Pwede! I'll try to contact 8Layer folks.
<regaladys> sige kidsodateless, balitaan mo ako. :)
<kidsodateless> oo 
<kidsodateless> alright!
<kidsodateless> that's it for now! 
<regaladys> Cool! Balitaan mo kami kidsodateless kapag may details na yung events. :)
<kidsodateless> see you soon
<kidsodateless> salamat sa oras, regaladys, maksin
<regaladys> Keep in touch maksin!
<kidsodateless> sige sige
<kidsodateless> *late sa work
<kidsodateless> bye 
#ubuntu-ph 2016-06-22
<christian__> hello ubuntu ph
#ubuntu-ph 2016-06-23
<nhatz> waaaaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
#ubuntu-ph 2018-06-19
<mIk3_08> zak?
